# Does anyone have a stoeger 2000 auto



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

I was planning on purchasing a stoeger 2000 semi. The gun feels very good and the price is excellent, but how do they shoot. I would like a nice semi, but cannot afford to pay a thousand dollars right now. I was told it was the same as a benelli auto&#8230;. is this true? If someone has some experience with one your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

careyasu said:


> I was planning on purchasing a stoeger 2000 semi. The gun feels very good and the price is excellent, but how do they shoot. I would like a nice semi, but cannot afford to pay a thousand dollars right now. I was told it was the same as a benelli auto&#8230;. is this true? If someone has some experience with one your input would be greatly appreciated.


anyone


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry , No info


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Field and Steam, Feb. 2005 has an article about Turkish and Russian guns, and says that their (Stoeger 2000) return for service rate runs lower than on the Benelli autos.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I do not have one but from what iv read from other people it sounds like a good gun...


----------

